# Cat and Dog. What to do?



## Xena9012 (Oct 12, 2013)

I have a 4 month old GSD Xena and a 3 year old cat fifi.
Xena is always chasing and barking at fifi whenever she sees her.

Fifi is much smarter than Xena and so far has always been able to escape to high places Xena can't reach. She can also run faster at the moment.

I'm concerned though because Xena is getting faster and bigger and what if she catches Fifi by surprise one day. I don't want any of them to get hurt. What should I do?


----------



## Audrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Does Fifi have claws? Can she defend herself? Its possible if she does than Fifi may take care of xena's behavior for you! My jasper walked up to this little kitten on one of our walks and I was so scared for the kitten, then like a ninja warrior the kitten sprang into action with lightening paws. Jasper had no idea what had happened but he knows now that he is fine to walk right by a cat, glance at him but he doesnt invade the cats space!


----------



## Xena9012 (Oct 12, 2013)

Yes Fifi has does have claws and probably could defend herself. But what if she scratches Xena in the eye?


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

You need to NOT let the pup chase your cat. Leash her if necessary so you can interrupt and redirect her. I would worry more about the safety of your cat than whether or not the puppy will get scratched.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

My cat is elderly and deaf, so the barking does not bother her and she stands her ground. One time Kaleb had a claw stuck in his nose. I guess it shed off the cat. The have sorted things out foe themselves and sometimes share a doggie bed.


----------



## Mts678 (Jun 23, 2013)

I have 2 cats nd had then before we got chaucey. We have taught Chaucey hat the cats are ours and they're not to be chased. She likes to chase them but does not try to bite them, just enjoys chasing them. Chaucey is still a puppy, almost 9 months old. We work on "not getting the kitties" everyday and she's getting better but it's a work in progress. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I thought my female GSD was never going to stop with the cats and she did. By the time she was a year and a half all chasing came to an end. Now my male GSD will chase them and one of the cats actually chases him. It's kind if funny watching a big dog running from the cat. He is extremely better with the cats then when I first got him. I'm thinking that by next summer he wi bd over it and the cats can finally have some peace and quiet. With supervision I also let them figure most of it out. They can and do sleep and eat together.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

monitor Xena as much as possible. they're going to work it out. 
FiFi will set him straight. i think your pup wants to play with FiFi.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

I have 3 cats. Two were already here when we got Rocco so they don't care for him much. Rocco used to chase them a lot. Now he still tries to, but he stops when we tell him no. The other cat came after we had Rocco. They love each other and the cat will beat up on Rocco if necessary. Lol. We only let them be together if we are watching. I think yours will eventually calm down too. Here's a picture of Rocco and Spooky. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

Eko used to attack my cat, when the cat would try to jump on the table to get to his food bowl Eko would snatch him out of the air and throw him to the ground, and he would corner him all the time and growl. I had to be on top of him whenever the cat was inside but now they have an understanding. They aren't friends but they let each other be. I used a leash and every time he went after him I would say no, and make him sit and stay. Getting swatted by the cat's claws a few times helped too...


----------



## Mts678 (Jun 23, 2013)

llombardo said:


> I thought my female GSD was never going to stop with the cats and she did. By the time she was a year and a half all chasing came to an end. Now my male GSD will chase them and one of the cats actually chases him. It's kind if funny watching a big dog running from the cat. He is extremely better with the cats then when I first got him. I'm thinking that by next summer he wi bd over it and the cats can finally have some peace and quiet. With supervision I also let them figure most of it out. They can and do sleep and eat together.


Ok great then if my girl is anything like yours I should just have another 4-5 months of the chasing lol. It's not everyday all day, but mainly when they take off running and she sees them out of the corner of her eye she gets excited and takes off after them. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

